# 1955 Schwinn American 3-Speed Bicycle - $200 Chicago CL



## Schwinn1776 (Jun 16, 2017)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/6176062185.html



good looking ride! good price!


----------



## island schwinn (Jun 16, 2017)

it's a 2 speed though.


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 16, 2017)

Love those opalesant green bikes, nice one!


----------

